# Moving back to the uk



## cassie1812 (May 3, 2012)

Hi, Im 23 and I moved to Cyprus with my dad when I was 17 and met Nik, my now 31 year old boyfriend from Cyprus (Greek Cypriot)

We rent in Pafos and have 2 dogs but work is becoming extremely difficult and Nik is currently juggling 3 jobs to pay the bills and Im working more hours for less money and we are really struggling.

We want to have children and build a life together but its proving very difficult here. To add to that I miss my family so much, they have recently visited to surprise me on my birthday and when they are here Im the happiest girl alive and when they go I cry for days and get very depressed wishing I could pop over to see my nan or my mum or even my sister for a cuppa on my days off and I cant and when I have children also my family will see them once a year and I dont want that, when Im upset I have noone to go to here and Im feeling very lonely and homesick. I have recently spoken to my sister over the internet and I have begged her to help me come home. Im so upset and lonely I cant explain.

Living in Cyprus is very hard and we are looking at moving to the uk but we have a milliion questions but to start with:

1, Can I rent a house through an agency or privately even though I have only worked in uk for a year (16 to 17 years of age) and my boyfriend is cypriot and also we have 2 small dogs.

2, If we had a deposit could we get a mortgage, we would both have jobs at this point but not been in them for long and obviously have been in Cyprus for several years also.

3, Can we claim any benefits, council house or income support temporarily until we settle (not one to sponge off the government but it would be temporarily until we find our feet)

We just want to know with our situation how easy will it be and what problems we may face?

I just want to go home :-(

Thank you


----------



## parkey (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi What part of the UK do you intend to relocate?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

cassie1812 said:


> Hi, Im 23 and I moved to Cyprus with my dad when I was 17 and met Nik, my now 31 year old boyfriend from Cyprus (Greek Cypriot)
> 
> We rent in Pafos and have 2 dogs but work is becoming extremely difficult and Nik is currently juggling 3 jobs to pay the bills and Im working more hours for less money and we are really struggling.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm just so sorry it hasn't worked out for you and wish you all the very best for your move back to the UK.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

cassie1812 said:


> Hi, Im 23 and I moved to Cyprus with my dad when I was 17 and met Nik, my now 31 year old boyfriend from Cyprus (Greek Cypriot)
> 
> We rent in Pafos and have 2 dogs but work is becoming extremely difficult and Nik is currently juggling 3 jobs to pay the bills and Im working more hours for less money and we are really struggling.
> 
> ...


Hiya Cassie,

If you bring Nik back to the UK and marry him then you will both be British citizens and be entitled to benefits. 

It seems to work for people where neither of em have Brit citizenship


----------



## cassie1812 (May 3, 2012)

parkey said:


> Hi What part of the UK do you intend to relocate?


Luton Bedfordshire, 

thanks Geraldine


----------



## cassie1812 (May 3, 2012)

virgil said:


> Hiya Cassie,
> 
> If you bring Nik back to the UK and marry him then you will both be British citizens and be entitled to benefits.
> 
> It seems to work for people where neither of em have Brit citizenship


So even though hes an EU citizen does that make a difference?

Can we go over to England and rent through an agency like any other person in England?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes of course you can rent like any other person in England. We couldn't sell our house in the UK as Northern Rock went belly up three weeks after it went on the market and we decided to rent it out and move here, we now have Poles living in it.

Our agency checked them out and made sure that they could afford the rental and made sure that they didn't leave the previous rental in a mess.

I would plan carefully as you will need references so get a letter from your current landlord when you leave a take photo copies. Be prepared to show the original but only give out the copy.

If you are on benefits your choice of rental may be limited as many landlords refuse to take DHSS people because of the problems many seem to cause.

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you here, please tread carefully as things are getting difficult in the UK as well.


----------



## cassie1812 (May 3, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Yes of course you can rent like any other person in England. We couldn't sell our house in the UK as Northern Rock went belly up three weeks after it went on the market and we decided to rent it out and move here, we now have Poles living in it.
> 
> Our agency checked them out and made sure that they could afford the rental and made sure that they didn't leave the previous rental in a mess.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this information.

I thought you needed credit references and been in employment for a while etc. The house we have at the moment is Niks mums house so we pay her, I suppose she could give us a reference. So we could literally come over to England with jobs to go to obviously, and rent straight away?? What about my dogs, I have 2 labradors, small labradors, whats it like getting dogs over from Cypus to UK, does anyone know??

Thank you everyone for your help, its very comforting and reassuring


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi carrie, whatever you do don't get a mortgage in the uk, I've just sold an absolute Stunning bungalow and had to knock £80000.00 off the valued price of 260k just to get rid of it. Even though it had been fully renovated and loads of land with it. I would put money on it that the interest rates are going to start to rise very soon in the uk and that will make it harder to pay any mortgage. Plus the jobs in uk are very scarce with hundreds applying for every vacancy, everything seems to have shot up in price in uk with petrol at £1.45 a litre council tax for my 2 bed bungalow was £1550.00 a year food has risen rapidly. So do some calculations first and maybe get some advice from your sister or other family members.
Good luck and wish you well.
Darren


----------



## cassie1812 (May 3, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> Hi carrie, whatever you do don't get a mortgage in the uk, I've just sold an absolute Stunning bungalow and had to knock £80000.00 off the valued price of 260k just to get rid of it. Even though it had been fully renovated and loads of land with it. I would put money on it that the interest rates are going to start to rise very soon in the uk and that will make it harder to pay any mortgage. Plus the jobs in uk are very scarce with hundreds applying for every vacancy, everything seems to have shot up in price in uk with petrol at £1.45 a litre council tax for my 2 bed bungalow was £1550.00 a year food has risen rapidly. So do some calculations first and maybe get some advice from your sister or other family members.
> Good luck and wish you well.
> Darren


Right ok, I have been told that as my sister is currently buying her first house and been declined a mortgage, she said its very hard and she currently living with her boyfriends family member so she can save a bit. I dont care where I live I just want to e settled and have my family close by, Im not greedy, I dont want to be rich with a fancy house I would just rather struggle in the UK knowing Im not lonely and I have my family there, in Cyprus I have nobody and no future at all, Im just scared of having children and being lonely, I want my chldren to see there family and live a normal life like I did, Im so lonely here, I just want to come over to the UK and find a job for me and Nik, get my dogs and furniture over and rent a small place for the rest of my life if mortages are hard to get at the moment. Is it as easy as that???


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am surprised you haven't got loads of friends in Cyprus, it might be just me but I've lived in the uk for nearly 40 years and if I'm being honest I find most English people to be greedy and disrespectful, they have no manners and no self respect. It costs nothing to say please and thank you and to be aware of your surroundings. I forget how many times I've had to ask people to excuse me in supermarkets as they seem to think they are the only ones on the planet and just stand in groups talking all day when people are trying to shop. Not only that theft burglary and murders are getting out of hand now and it's everywhere in uk. So I'll be honest with you if I were to have children I really wouldn't want to raise them in England, but like I say it might just be me. But this is just my opinion and because you say you are so lonely and miss your family I do hope everything works out for you if you go back to uk. I can also say I am not greedy as this time last year my wife and I were earning £93000,00 a year in salaries and we have decided to pack the jobs in and come to Cyprus as having the money has been the worst thing we could have done. I can certainly say that the last ten years of earning it has made both of us miserable and taken its toll on our health. We will be looking to buy a small house in Cyprus and get back to basics with village life no fancy cars or pools. Fresh fruit and veg will be a luxury to us as almost everything is imported in the uk.


----------



## cassie1812 (May 3, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> I am surprised you haven't got loads of friends in Cyprus, it might be just me but I've lived in the uk for nearly 40 years and if I'm being honest I find most English people to be greedy and disrespectful, they have no manners and no self respect. It costs nothing to say please and thank you and to be aware of your surroundings. I forget how many times I've had to ask people to excuse me in supermarkets as they seem to think they are the only ones on the planet and just stand in groups talking all day when people are trying to shop. Not only that theft burglary and murders are getting out of hand now and it's everywhere in uk. So I'll be honest with you if I were to have children I really wouldn't want to raise them in England, but like I say it might just be me. But this is just my opinion and because you say you are so lonely and miss your family I do hope everything works out for you if you go back to uk. I can also say I am not greedy as this time last year my wife and I were earning £93000,00 a year in salaries and we have decided to pack the jobs in and come to Cyprus as having the money has been the worst thing we could have done. I can certainly say that the last ten years of earning it has made both of us miserable and taken its toll on our health. We will be looking to buy a small house in Cyprus and get back to basics with village life no fancy cars or pools. Fresh fruit and veg will be a luxury to us as almost everything is imported in the uk.


I do have friends here but its not the same, I know the UK is going down hill but I like Milton Keynes and I would like to eventually settle there. I hate Luton adn I think 99.9% of people that live there do, I just miss my family and seeing my sister and having lunch with mum, sounds ridiculous but I just miss that, the homely stuff. I agree with you though, I dont want to bring my kids up in Luton but I also dont want to bring my kids up with its close family 2000 miles away. I hope I dont sound ridiculous and immature but hopefully everyone understands how I feel. Sometimes its not about sun sea and sand, you dont realise how important family are until they are thousands of miles away.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

cassie1812 said:


> Thank you very much for this information.
> 
> I thought you needed credit references and been in employment for a while etc. The house we have at the moment is Niks mums house so we pay her, I suppose she could give us a reference. So we could literally come over to England with jobs to go to obviously, and rent straight away?? What about my dogs, I have 2 labradors, small labradors, whats it like getting dogs over from Cypus to UK, does anyone know??
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help, its very comforting and reassuring


As for your dogs, I think the laws have relaxed a little since the New Year, re dogs travelling abroad, have a look at Paphiakos web site as I am sure they may have some details.

Also see if you can get some used dog cages from folks who made the trip over,try the classified ads, that will save you some money.


----------



## parkey (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Cassie1812 
The UK economy is back in recession in fact it was never out and recession is now a depression. 
I do not think you would in the short term be entitled to help with you housing or living costs. 
It appears after 6 years in Cyprus with a Cypriot partner you now feel home sick. You are struggling to make ends meet in Cyprus. I do not think much will change if you move back to the UK. 
If I am correct the consensus of opinion is that Cyprus is better equipped to weather the economic storm than the UK and the effected countries in Europe.

The people here are generally depressed and struggling to make ends meet. 
I would suggest you spend an hour or two looking around this forum and form your own opinion. No one on this forum is qualified to make the decision for you. 
The grass is always greener. 
If you and you partner have skills needed in the UK you may have half a chance if not you will struggle to make ends meet on minimum wages approx £6.00 per hour. 
Rhodes sums it up well for some of us, we want to move out of this crime ridden, cold, wet over priced country where the niceness has disappeared from the people. 

Good Luck.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Of course, it isn't all theft burglary and murders here in the UK cassie 

The country isn't actually in a depression either.

You rent a property in Cyprus so you haven't got anything to sell as such, and you can rent a property in the UK.

See how it goes job wise etc. and if it doesn't work out, well - you can always return to A Place In The Sun!

When I moved to Cornwall 15 years ago, people said " oh, y'all never get a job in Cornwall", 
well - I haven't been out of work once in that 15 years so I say:

Nuts to the doom n' gloom merchants


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Dogs*

Obviously your dogs are very important to you, you may well find that most private landlords will not allow dogs in the UK. Some will, but you would probably have to find a larger damages deposit. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

dstump said:


> Obviously your dogs are very important to you, you may well find that most private landlords will not allow dogs in the UK. Some will, but you would probably have to find a larger damages deposit. Hope it all works out for you.


I totally agree with this, a friend of mine here has really struggled to find a rented property which would take her dog in the UK when she returns next month.

I also know of another couple who have returned to the UK and they were unable to find a place to rent with their dog so are living in a caravan.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

virgil said:


> Of course, it isn't all theft burglary and murders here in the UK cassie
> 
> The country isn't actually in a depression either.
> 
> ...


no offence virgil but i havent been out of work here in the uk since i was 15 and thats 25 years. i've never claimed a penny off the state either. One thing i do know is that every employer i have ever worked for have been greedy and want every second out of you and in return want to pay peanuts. even though i've been earning £44000 a year driving trains (26k after tax and insurance) less £6000 a year in petrol, i can tell you life has been bad. They expect you to get up at 1am to drive 40 miles to then spend 10 hours driving trains all over the country with bare minimal breaks and sometimes not at all and if a train breaks down they then expect you to go out and fix it. Not to mention being examined every five minutes, i can go on and on about all sorts of safety aspects that are constantly being broken. Companies are only interested in one thing and that will always be profit. I'm no doom and gloom merchant just realistic. The goverment in this country have got everyone stitched up unless you're on benefits. For everyone who wants to go out and work for a living the government just want to take every penny you earn. look at it, council tax, inheritance tax, capital gains tax, income tax, national insurance, road tax, insurance premium tax, 20% vat, tax on petrol, tax on heating, tv licence, tax on savings, stamp duty, local authority searches, retire at 75 if i'm lucky seen as everyone that went for a private pension as the goverment suggested has not really got one now as they are all worthless. i'd love to hear from anyone that has got anything good to say about this so called "Great" Britain????????


----------



## parkey (Oct 26, 2011)

I guess Virgil works in the public sector. I was born and bred in Cornwall and do not consider my self doom and gloom just living in the real world. 
0.3% growth is recession coupled with an average of 5% inflation = depression and it is going to get even worse. A couple of months ago a van driving job was advertised at min wage 236 applicants in one day, it was on thel ocal news. The UK is a tough place to live if in the PRIVATE sector.
end of.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> no offence virgil but i havent been out of work here in the uk since i was 15 and thats 25 years. i've never claimed a penny off the state either. One thing i do know is that every employer i have ever worked for have been greedy and want every second out of you and in return want to pay peanuts. even though i've been earning £44000 a year driving trains (26k after tax and insurance) less £6000 a year in petrol, i can tell you life has been bad. They expect you to get up at 1am to drive 40 miles to then spend 10 hours driving trains all over the country with bare minimal breaks and sometimes not at all and if a train breaks down they then expect you to go out and fix it. Not to mention being examined every five minutes, i can go on and on about all sorts of safety aspects that are constantly being broken. Companies are only interested in one thing and that will always be profit. I'm no doom and gloom merchant just realistic. The goverment in this country have got everyone stitched up unless you're on benefits. For everyone who wants to go out and work for a living the government just want to take every penny you earn. look at it, council tax, inheritance tax, capital gains tax, income tax, national insurance, road tax, insurance premium tax, 20% vat, tax on petrol, tax on heating, tv licence, tax on savings, stamp duty, local authority searches, retire at 75 if i'm lucky seen as everyone that went for a private pension as the goverment suggested has not really got one now as they are all worthless. i'd love to hear from anyone that has got anything good to say about this so called "Great" Britain????????


I reckon you've got the UK just about summed up comrade Rhodes and you deserve a medal for that post friend!

I must admit that living in Cornwall is a bit different from an inner City etc. and although the natives are very friendly as I'm sure they are in Cyprus, Cornwall is actually one of the poorest areas of Europe and the the wages here are like LOW.

I'm glad you didn't take offence at what I wrote (many would have!) perhaps if Labour get back in No 10 in 2015 things will be a lot better for us and we'll all be able to retire at 55 on a final salary pension and we won't get involved in any more illegal wars, and we'll have a national health system we can be proud of, and the streets of London will be paved with gold, and, and (Nurse!)


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

The uk is a dire place to be I'm working 60 hours a week for a 35 week paid salary job and if the hours are not done you are told to sort it out, houses are not selling, there are no jobs (I'm a bailiff) and never been so busy. More and more people have less money. The rich are getting richer and the poor poorer, child tax has been cut. If I could move out of the uk to Cyprus ASAP I know what my decision would be. The uk is bankrupt and becoming a doss hole. Unless you live in Westminster or south Kensington/ Chelsea


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

gasman1065 said:


> The uk is a dire place to be I'm working 60 hours a week for a 35 week paid salary job and if the hours are not done you are told to sort it out, houses are not selling, there are no jobs (I'm a bailiff) and never been so busy. More and more people have less money. The rich are getting richer and the poor poorer, child tax has been cut. If I could move out of the uk to Cyprus ASAP I know what my decision would be.
> 
> >>The uk is bankrupt and becoming a doss hole. Unless you live in Westminster or south Kensington/ Chelsea


<<

Or Cornwall


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Hello there!

Well I think the truth lies somewhere in-between all of this. If you look to the bad of a place and for the bad in people, you'll definitely find it. There are downsides to UK living and as long as you're fully aware of them before you go, there won't be any nasty surprises in store. 

My husband is a freelance journalist, and the magazine industry is being replaced by online fast, so there are fewer jobs around, all being scrambled for my a lot of people. And this is the same in all industries in the UK. Don't forget that huge amounts of public sector workers have lost their jobs recently (thousands) and so they are all willing workers, not dossers, that are all back in the job market too. They already have mortgages, families, etc, that they need to look after, so will be searching for work in earnest. It's hard, but there is work out there. Just remember, there is a LOT of competition. Also, there have been changes to how much you can earn and still have help with childcare, so part time work is already snapped up so people don't lose their tax relief because they earn too much. Your best bet for work is a city, which will take you away from your family. City living is hard, support-wise, so be prepared for that ( I did it for years, and then moved to Devon for a while to get away from it, as it can get you down after a while, especially if you like a bit of space and peace around you sometimes. Like the fella above said, unless you live in Westminster, Chelsea, etc, London isn't beautiful. But then you'd be a millionaire and wouldn't have this problem.).

My parents live in Australia now, so I know what you mean about missing them. Fortunately they're finally moving back to Europe ( to Cyprus actually, where I grew up for a time ). But they've been gone for 11 years, and in that time I've had a baby (now 8 yrs old), split up from her father (when she was 13 months old), moved home 3 times and am now remarried. All of those times were tough without them there, but I did have friends who were invaluable. There's nothing like your Mum when you need someone, but one things for sure - when you're alone at home with young children (it's going to be that way 80% of the time, don't forget as family need to get on with their own lives too) and you can't get out because it's been raining November through to March, with the odd day off, that's pretty depressing too. Especially if money is tight. Money problems drive people apart, and young children do not improve that situation. They add stress to it. The cost of living in the UK is high, so you do need to earn well in order to live satisfactorily. A bedsit on the social, with a young baby, no money and stuck indoors isn't a happy life. Does your boyfriend have family there in Cyprus?

If you can afford it, go to the UK for a couple of weeks and really look around seriously for jobs available. But also bare in mind that other people will be applying for them. Test the water - go for an interview and see what the outcome is. Look in the local papers and go and see what accommodation you can afford first hand. Weigh up what's on offer there and write down the disadvantages and advantages for both you and your boyfriend. Would he be happy there, or not? Can you go back to Cyprus easily if things don't work out? If he does get unhappy, would you notice that make a hard decision the other way? Are your family able to support you if you get in difficulty financially? The UK state will never see you living on the streets, but life on benefits is no bed of roses. You lose your choices in life, not only with where you want to live, but also, it doesn't sound too good at job interviews. 

People in the UK are not all *******s. It's worth remembering that the people on this forum are mostly from the UK and we'd hardly describe ourselves in the terms that are used to describe our fellow countrymen. Some British people are generous to a fault with strangers and friends alike. I've been helped out by many people when my cars broken down, or my shopping bags broken in the street, etc etc, and I doubt they're all moving to or living in Cyprus. Then there are the idiots and downright nasty individuals who'd quite frankly laugh if your dad died. But most people are neither. They care about their families and just get on with their lives. They won't care much about yours, but they won't go out of their way to harm you either. And this is the world over. 

I think Cyprus is a wonderful place, and we hope to move there as a family in 2 years time. But we're lucky in that I earn my money in sterling and can easily commute with my job, so we'll still have financial security. And I suspect that a lot of us Brits who can move to Cyprus have some money in the bank from property, savings etc, that will at least tide us over in the short term. So it's harder for you to live there not being in this position. 

But like I said, write down all the plus and minus sides of Cyprus, and then go to the UK and really look at it all. The write your list for the UK. If your only plus is having your Mum close, then keep in mind that you're then putting Nik in the same position. If he's happy then that's great, but if he's not, how are you both going to compromise?

Personally, I'll be coming to Cyprus because of the weather, cheaper housing and lifestyle for my own daughter. My years growing up in Cyprus were the happiest for me, and when we moved back to the UK, I was quite an unhappy little girl for a while. I got used to it and my parents had no alternative because of my Dad's job. I find now, that we can't afford the things I want for my daughter, like a nice garden, good schooling (we pay a fortune in private fees as the state system has been badly let down by a terrible system which (rant!!) will affect our future generations in the job market), and to get some sunshine for her once a year (I'm talking holiday). We can't do it all. In Cyprus, we pretty much can. Being hard up in the sunshine, is better than being hard up in the cold and rain.

By the way, you will get income support being a British citizen. Bare in mind that housing on the state has a waiting list. Like was said above, you'll get money for accommodation from the state, but a lot of rentals don't accept DSS (state money) and pets. Your best bet is really to find work.

But you know, you're both young. If it doesn't work out, just don't be too proud to admit it, and get an Easyjet flight back to Cyprus. And good luck. I appreciate how hard this is for you.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Purplecat said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Well I think the truth lies somewhere in-between all of this. If you look to the bad of a place and for the bad in people, you'll definitely find it. There are downsides to UK living and as long as you're fully aware of them before you go, there won't be any nasty surprises in store.
> 
> ...


And yet another excellent post! - you see cassie, the majority of people ARE nice ... the world over


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Purplecat said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Well I think the truth lies somewhere in-between all of this. If you look to the bad of a place and for the bad in people, you'll definitely find it. There are downsides to UK living and as long as you're fully aware of them before you go, there won't be any nasty surprises in store.
> 
> ...


Very wise words and I agree with lots u have said. We too are planning a move to Cyprus for similar reasons and in our planning we have done what u have suggested re working out the positives and the negatives, for us the positives for Cyprus outway those for UK. We too are putting a timescale on our move so we don't have that pressure on us if it doesn't work out for us, we have property to sell so we are in a different position and have decided to rent it out so if things don't work we have a 'fallback'. Good luck to everyone who have the difficult decision of moving, there will always be negatives to moving...but u should only do it if the positives are higher on the scale. 😊


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

I can only go on my experiences of my 40 years on this planet and I can confidently say that 95% of people I have either worked for or lived next door to or had to be around when shopping have been the worst people I would not wish my worst enemy on. Employers do not understand the principle of "look after your staff and they will look after you" neighbours everywhere I've lived have been nasty, loud, anoying, lazy, and never heard or saw anything when I was burgled whilst in Cyprus. When you go out shopping I find that no one can just speak to the person next to them they have to shout, then they just stand around in groups talking, and of not that then they abandon trolleys and just wander off for things and never mind if someone wants goods that the trolley is in the way of. Traffic is an absolute nightmare I should know I've had to drive 26000 miles a year for work, trains are either late due to signal/track faults or breakdown I should know ive driven them for 11 years, buses are very expensive £3.50 for a 6 mile journey. The other 5% of people I've come accross have been great, but out of the 63 million people in this country there's not that many that are good people whereas every single time I've been in Cyprus I have had nothing but respect and manners. Even when at midnight I've walked past a nightclub and the pavement has been covered in youths, they all moved out of the way to let us walk past, in the uk we'd have had to walk round or been beaten up for complaining. Every time I've walked toward a zebra crossing even boy racers slam all on the brakes to let you cross, in the uk I'd have been run over. As purplecat says most of us are from uk and that definitely includes me but I am extremely disgusted that I am English and I would never be proud to be British. The sooner I can be a Cypriot citizen the better. I am ebarrassed to say I'm British and many times I ask myself "what must visitors to Britain think of us" especially when programmes like Jeremy kile are on morning noon and night parading the British in the worst possible way.

But like I say these are my experiences and everyone must do their very best of research and work out where in this world is the place for them to settle no matter where it is. We are all different and the world would be a boring place if we were all the same.


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry...the letters at the end are supposed to be a smiley face!


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Rhodes 4712, you've obviously had a very bad experience of people, and that's a great shame. I've been lucky enough to never be beaten up when passing a nightclub, or have boy racers try to mow me down at pedestrian crossings, and when I've shopped in supermarkets, be it Morrisons, Sainsbury's, Tesco's, Waitrose or the local Coop, I've never had trouble, and occasional rudeness from ignorant people who I choose not to let ruin my day. If you're polite to people they're usually (not always, you do find bad apples) polite. I don't think that Cyprus has the monopoly on manners or kindness. 

Jeremy Kyle is on ITV for an hour on a weekday morning, and is repeated on ITV 2. If that's all people can manage to tune into, then maybe they're not interested in life that much. I've never met a person like the ones on Jeremy Kyle in my life. I've passed a couple in the street now and again, but they aren't representative of the vast population. They are the very bottom of society and you find the odd one everywhere in the world. 

Stuff in the UK is not good value for money, on the whole, but our average income is greater than that on Cyprus. Some things are better, some are worse. You can get 2nd hand cars much cheaper than in Cyprus, as well as cheaper internet, satellite, phone, etc. You also have a wealth of museums, galleries and libraries at your disposal. Excellent facilities for children, and help from a lot of free organisations for advice and support on a lot of topics. 

Your experience of your neighbours lying about a robbery is despicable behaviour, but it isn't normal for people to do that. Most people would try to help. My friend had a man drive him home 10 miles out of his way once, when his car broke down, and I could give numerous examples of other strangers' kindness. For every unkindness or rudeness, there's always someone else not behaving like that. 

So let's not frighten poor Cassie to death. Murders are reported in the papers, but not one person I know has ever seen one. A friend of mine was caught up in a terrorist attack, but that was in India! Bad stuff happens. People die in Cyprus too, and if there isn't one rude Cypriot or Brit on the whole island, I'll buy you a pint.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not here to justify my experiences or get into a debate about how good or bad things are in uk, I'm just here to share my views and experiences. I don't dispute there may be decent people in the uk but those are my views and are what I've seen and endured. The only reason why things like cars tv's etc etc are cheaper in uk is because of the sheer volume of people but with that also comes problems as there many people in uk that will sell you a right off or a ringer.

I think everything that needed to be said on this thread has now been said and I think there is enough points mentioned for both sides of the coin for cassie to take out of it what she will and go forward in her quest for happiness and to use what she knows now and add to it to any research she may do to decide which way to turn and I wish her well for the future and hope she gets the life she wants.


----------



## cassie1812 (May 3, 2012)

I never thought I'd have such a response like I have. I truly truly appreciate it. I can honestly say it's made me think and I agree with a lot of the posts.

One thing I don't agree with is why wouldn't u be proud to be British. We must be doing something right coz all the foreigners come here???  as said before I don't think the materialistic stuff like money and sunshine is important. I love Cyprus and I'm very lucky but If I could move my mum nan and sister here I would be happy. It's so hard being so far from them. I work in a shop and do 50 hours a week 6 days for 600 euro. Not good and nik works in a restaurant from 9 until 4 then at 9pm works in a club until 4am then up again at 8 for work again. We don't see each other a lot and I guess I spend a lot of time alone and when ur alone u think. I'm too tired from work to go out and be 23 and party and have fun with friends so I don't get time to enjoy Cyprus and time with nik. I feel like I just work and when I don't work I'm alone. I'm also scared of being alone with my children and feeling even more lonely without family. I can't explain how much I miss them and when I talk to them I get so upset and make up a conversation to keep them on Skype. Its so hard. The uk is going downhill I agree and it's scary how bad. Try living in Luton, we have marches through our town and racism and its awful (look up Luton edl march) but I don't care where I live I just want my family so badly!!!! Nik has his mum and that's it and even he's not that close with her. He is closer to our family as we're a very close family. He has close friends that he would miss but he's spoken about living in uk also.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Foreigners go to Britain because it's an easy target to make money, whether it be benefits or housing or just doing the jobs british don't want to do. Because you're both young and don't have the funds behind you is the reason why you're finding life hard and working all hours god sends. Believe me my wife and I have been there with not a penny to spare. We have been together for just over 18 years now and neither of us have ever had anyone to help or trust or rely on. Neither of us have parents or any family or any proper friends and that has been the whole 18 years so we've had no one to turn to but each other and yet from nothing we managed to secure jobs totalling £93000 a year and have a mortgage on a house etc etc. but this has come at a price as our health has deteriorated and for the last 11 years we also hardly saw each other because we worked for different companies and ended up working opposite shifts which is why now the house has gone and the jobs have gone its time to move to Cyprus for a better life where we can feel safe walking the streets and go back to basics and lead a simple life. 
Good luck Carrie and I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

You'll probably only know when you've been in the UK for a while. Nothing is irreversible, and if things don't work out after the first flush of excitement is over, and normality takes hold, then nothing's stopping you going back. You really have nothing to lose. But it may be better to wait to start a family until you're settled and know exactly where you want to be. Good luck Cassie!


----------



## cassie1812 (May 3, 2012)

Thank u everyone, so nice to know that even people u don't know are there for u. I find it quite comforting this forum. I've never done this before and never thought I'd get a response and that people would think young girl what does she know. I really have got a whole new thought process with this and I'm Definately a lot happier after hearing peoples comments and advise. Thank u everyone


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> I can only go on my experiences of my 40 years on this planet and I can confidently say that 95% of people I have either worked for or lived next door to or had to be around when shopping have been the worst people I would not wish my worst enemy on. Employers do not understand the principle of "look after your staff and they will look after you" neighbours everywhere I've lived have been nasty, loud, anoying, lazy, and never heard or saw anything when I was burgled whilst in Cyprus. When you go out shopping I find that no one can just speak to the person next to them they have to shout, then they just stand around in groups talking, and of not that then they abandon trolleys and just wander off for things and never mind if someone wants goods that the trolley is in the way of. Traffic is an absolute nightmare I should know I've had to drive 26000 miles a year for work, trains are either late due to signal/track faults or breakdown I should know ive driven them for 11 years, buses are very expensive £3.50 for a 6 mile journey. The other 5% of people I've come accross have been great, but out of the 63 million people in this country there's not that many that are good people whereas every single time I've been in Cyprus I have had nothing but respect and manners. Even when at midnight I've walked past a nightclub and the pavement has been covered in youths, they all moved out of the way to let us walk past, in the uk we'd have had to walk round or been beaten up for complaining. Every time I've walked toward a zebra crossing even boy racers slam all on the brakes to let you cross, in the uk I'd have been run over. As purplecat says most of us are from uk and that definitely includes me but I am extremely disgusted that I am English and I would never be proud to be British. The sooner I can be a Cypriot citizen the better. I am ebarrassed to say I'm British and many times I ask myself "what must visitors to Britain think of us" especially when programmes like Jeremy kile are on morning noon and night parading the British in the worst possible way.
> 
> But like I say these are my experiences and everyone must do their very best of research and work out where in this world is the place for them to settle no matter where it is. We are all different and the world would be a boring place if we were all the same.


It all comes down to attitude and above all, respect , for others and yourself. I still believe that discipline is missing in children, the parents of most are nothing more than kids themselves. 

All the do gooders have done is stop children being taught right from wrong, as my generation were, from an early age by strict loving parents who showed and demonstrated respect in everything they did.

:focus: sorry Cassie!!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> It all comes down to attitude and above all, respect , for others and yourself. I still believe that discipline is missing in children, the parents of most are nothing more than kids themselves.
> 
> All the do gooders have done is stop children being taught right from wrong, as my generation were, from an early age by strict loving parents who showed and demonstrated respect in everything they did.
> 
> :focus: sorry Cassie!!


I would imagine that Cassie has shredded her British passport by now 

And so I feel its time for a little poetry:

Come to the edge.
We might fall.
Come to the edge.
It's too high!
COME TO THE EDGE!
And they came
And he pushed
And they flew.

~Christopher Logue (not Virgil)


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

cassie1812 said:


> Thank u everyone, so nice to know that even people u don't know are there for u. I find it quite comforting this forum. I've never done this before and never thought I'd get a response and that people would think young girl what does she know. I really have got a whole new thought process with this and I'm Definately a lot happier after hearing peoples comments and advise. Thank u everyone


 Stay a bit You're only a thread away from getting moral support!


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

I agree. And actually looking over all this again and thinking about it. You know, nobody is trying to undervalue the experiences that anyone else here had had of the UK and Cyprus. We have all got our different points of view and problems encountered depending on where we've lived, how we've grown up, and not only how we've been treated but the curve balls that life has thrown us sometimes. They are all valid experiences. We're also responsible for getting ourselves out of unhappy situations and not letting people rip us off. There are swindlers everywhere, and you've got to look out for yourself and your own on that front. And, I think, have a responsibility to pass that information onto others. It's not a black and white picture. 

I"m just interested, Cassie. You say you earn 600 euros. Is that a week or a month?

If it's per week, that's giving you a UK income of about 25,000/year before tax. Which is a decent enough salary. It's all my husband can make as a magazine editor after 18 yrs experience with a degree. He's applying for 2 jobs under that salary at the moment. Although journalism is notoriously badly paid on the whole unless you have a national column. 

But if you're earning 600 Euros a months, then you have nothing to lose in going. Earn some decent money and then return to Cyprus when you're financially stable. And in the meantime persuade your Mum and Nan to retire to the sun.


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Hi again!! 

Just another quick bit of info for you here. The current national minimum wage is £6.09 / hour increasing to £6.19 / Hour in October 2012. That would make you on £309.50 / week for doing most entry level shop work which, at the current exchange rate will give you 371.40 Euros for the hours you are working now. It also translates to about £1,240 per month ( 1,490 Euros ) and £14, 856 a year ( 17,820 Euros ).

So that's the least you can expect, UK wise. Don't' forget that EU regulations do limit the amount of hours you can legally work.

Anyway, keep us up to date. You should start a thread called Cassie's Choice, or something. We could all follow it for years.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

*Cassie's Choice!*

Hello

There was one post which said that the UK was a dosshole and bankrupt unless you live in Westminster/Chelsea - this made my smile. This is actually quite true in reality.

The UK is so expensive to live and you need to work your socks off just to stay afloat. The rich and getting richer and the poor and getting poorer.

The government in the UK keep badgering on about helping familes/young people but they have not done nothing/or couldn't really care less!! 

Many companies (in my area) Cassie offer the minimum wage, because they can and because they receive so many applicants for each job. 

With regards to crime. Major cities in England suffer from Crime and the worst city is probably London but there is plenty of crime in my area (Birmingham) too.

You should ask yourself too, why do so many people want to leave the UK? I fall into the bracket of wanting to leave 

After reading all the replies what are you going to do?


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Cassie, you got some great advice here! One thing to keep in mind is that it all comes with the wisdom of age. 
You are so young and at this age to be working so hard and getting nowhere and being so far away from your family must be overwhelming at times. 
My advice is, set yourself up for a better future! If you can further your skillset by education or learning a trade your chances of better paying jobs increase tremendously. If you need to be in the uk for that to happen, for example moving in with your parents for a while, do it with or without Nik. 
You will have plenty of years for getting married and having children. If Cyprus is not working for you right now go back and come back better prepared! 
I wish you all the best


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

RHODES4712 said:


> I can only go on my experiences of my 40 years on this planet and I can confidently say that 95% of people I have either worked for or lived next door to or had to be around when shopping have been the worst people I would not wish my worst enemy on. Employers do not understand the principle of "look after your staff and they will look after you" neighbours everywhere I've lived have been nasty, loud, anoying, lazy, and never heard or saw anything when I was burgled whilst in Cyprus. When you go out shopping I find that no one can just speak to the person next to them they have to shout, then they just stand around in groups talking, and of not that then they abandon trolleys and just wander off for things and never mind if someone wants goods that the trolley is in the way of. Traffic is an absolute nightmare I should know I've had to drive 26000 miles a year for work, trains are either late due to signal/track faults or breakdown I should know ive driven them for 11 years, buses are very expensive £3.50 for a 6 mile journey. The other 5% of people I've come accross have been great, but out of the 63 million people in this country there's not that many that are good people whereas every single time I've been in Cyprus I have had nothing but respect and manners. Even when at midnight I've walked past a nightclub and the pavement has been covered in youths, they all moved out of the way to let us walk past, in the uk we'd have had to walk round or been beaten up for complaining. Every time I've walked toward a zebra crossing even boy racers slam all on the brakes to let you cross, in the uk I'd have been run over. As purplecat says most of us are from uk and that definitely includes me but I am extremely disgusted that I am English and I would never be proud to be British. The sooner I can be a Cypriot citizen the better. I am ebarrassed to say I'm British and many times I ask myself "what must visitors to Britain think of us" especially when programmes like Jeremy kile are on morning noon and night parading the British in the worst possible way.
> 
> But like I say these are my experiences and everyone must do their very best of research and work out where in this world is the place for them to settle no matter where it is. We are all different and the world would be a boring place if we were all the same.


That sounds like some very bitter and twisted words there. You have obviously had some very bad experiences. To say out of 63,000,000 million people there's not many good people is wrong. I've no doubt there are more good people than bad people in the U.K. We have all had bad experiences in our life but you are just coming across a very bitter and twisted person with comments like that. I have travelled and worked the length of the U.K.in many cities, villages and towns. Aberdeen, Dundee, Inverness, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Peterhead, Inverkeithing, Dunfermline, Perth, Crieff, Aviemore, Fort William, Newcastle, Middlesbrough, Yarm, Great Yarmouth, Liverpool, Manchester, London, Norwich, Blackpool along with many many others. I have also travelled the world with my work and holidays including USA, Canada, Norway, Holland, Denmark, Spain, Turkey, Portugal,Canary Islands, Ireland, France, Germany, Egypt, South Africa, Ghana, Democratic of Congo, Angola. I have seen all walks of life from the mud huts and poverty stricken in Africa to the huge hotels in Vegas and I can tell you from my experiences it just comes down to people. You get get good and bad people in every country. I live in Aberdeen in a very nice quiet area where there's no trouble with any of the neighbours. My family and friends are the same. Everyone has some sort of bad experience in there life. I also have a house in Cyprus which I have had as a second holiday home and I have travelled the island there in Paphos, Larnaca, Protaras, Ayia Napa etc and again there is all walks of life. I have had polite people in Cyprus to the downright rude and ignorant. I have never had a break in on my property but know neighbours who have in Cyprus. I have seen grops of lads in Cyprus trying to get an a very drunk woman into there car in order to do god knows what? At the end of the days its what suits the individual and if you don't like one area or the people then you move to another area, if you don't have any friends then you make some more. Personally I think both Cyprus and the U.K. very different positives and negatives and it really depends on what that individual wants.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

These are my experiences. I'm neither bitter or twisted. If no one wants to listen to what I say that's fine, and if no one likes what I say that Is also fine. I'm not on here to justify my words, I stick by everything I say. I also don't need to justify what I say by waffling on about where Ive been in the world. So I'll just leave it as I'm not a confrontational nor an argumentative person.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

RHODES4712 said:


> These are my experiences. I'm neither bitter or twisted. If no one wants to listen to what I say that's fine, and if no one likes what I say that Is also fine. I'm not on here to justify my words, I stick by everything I say. I also don't need to justify what I say by waffling on about where Ive been in the world. So I'll just leave it as I'm not a confrontational nor an argumentative person.



I wasn't waffling about where I have been I was merely pointing out I have met all types of people good and bad in the U.K., Cyprus and other destinations I have been to and there is good and bad people everywhere. If your non confrontational maybe you should choose your words more wisely before stating that there's not many good people of the 63,000,000 people living in the U.K.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Not being funny my friend but I drive trains all over the uk and 80% of people that travel on them are disrespectful and arrogant. This is a fact my friend as I've done it for eleven years. I need not to make any further comment 
Thankyou


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Hi carrie, whatever you do don't get a mortgage in the uk, I've just sold an absolute Stunning bungalow and had to knock £80000.00 off the valued price of 260k just to get rid of it. Even though it had been fully renovated and loads of land with it. I would put money on it that the interest rates are going to start to rise very soon in the uk and that will make it harder to pay any mortgage. Plus the jobs in uk are very scarce with hundreds applying for every vacancy, everything seems to have shot up in price in uk with petrol at £1.45 a litre council tax for my 2 bed bungalow was £1550.00 a year food has risen rapidly. So do some calculations first and maybe get some advice from your sister or other family members.
> Good luck and wish you well.
> Darren


Hi Carri

Sorry you feel like that but I no exactly how you feel I came back from Paphos last august along with all my family after 3 years. My eldest son came with his partner and 9 month daughter played football for a living and still found it very expensive to live there so when it came to the end of his contract we all decided to come back. My other 2 children are 19 and 15. we had a good business but I was very homesick, like you said you can't just call in for a cuppa. Things are better here for certain things but it's swings and roundabouts utility bills are cheaper in Cyprus, Electric works out the same, food is cheaper here except local produce is cheaper in Cyprus, cloths are much cheaper. Getting a house is harder than Cyprus but if you can get together 6 months rent you can get one off anyone as no credit checks are done better still rent privately normally found in local newspapers. Dogs may prove difficult as it's expensive to get them to UK plus they have to be quarantined for 6 months coming from Cyprus, better to rehouse them in my opinion. Allot to think about but go with your heart and whatever makes you happy, you can always go for a holiday to Cyprus


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Not like that here in Wales I find most of the people are polite and will help if they can obviously you get bad in most areas more than some I imagine but Cyprus does have it's share trust me we are in the 21st century so we have to get use to it.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

RHODES4712 said:


> Not being funny my friend but I drive trains all over the uk and 80% of people that travel on them are disrespectful and arrogant. This is a fact my friend as I've done it for eleven years. I need not to make any further comment
> Thankyou


Not being funny either but I have worked offshore travelling the length and breadth of the country for 14 years including ports, vessels, trains and planes and the people I have came across in Cyprus are more disrespectful and certainly more arrogant. However there not all bad.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Da Funk said:


> That sounds like some very bitter and twisted words there. You have obviously had some very bad experiences. To say out of 63,000,000 million people there's not many good people is wrong. I've no doubt there are more good people than bad people in the U.K. We have all had bad experiences in our life but you are just coming across a very bitter and twisted person with comments like that. I have travelled and worked the length of the U.K.in many cities, villages and towns. Aberdeen, Dundee, Inverness, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Peterhead, Inverkeithing, Dunfermline, Perth, Crieff, Aviemore, Fort William, Newcastle, Middlesbrough, Yarm, Great Yarmouth, Liverpool, Manchester, London, Norwich, Blackpool along with many many others. I have also travelled the world with my work and holidays including USA, Canada, Norway, Holland, Denmark, Spain, Turkey, Portugal,Canary Islands, Ireland, France, Germany, Egypt, South Africa, Ghana, Democratic of Congo, Angola. I have seen all walks of life from the mud huts and poverty stricken in Africa to the huge hotels in Vegas and I can tell you from my experiences it just comes down to people. You get get good and bad people in every country. I live in Aberdeen in a very nice quiet area where there's no trouble with any of the neighbours. My family and friends are the same. Everyone has some sort of bad experience in there life. I also have a house in Cyprus which I have had as a second holiday home and I have travelled the island there in Paphos, Larnaca, Protaras, Ayia Napa etc and again there is all walks of life. I have had polite people in Cyprus to the downright rude and ignorant. I have never had a break in on my property but know neighbours who have in Cyprus. I have seen grops of lads in Cyprus trying to get an a very drunk woman into there car in order to do god knows what? At the end of the days its what suits the individual and if you don't like one area or the people then you move to another area, if you don't have any friends then you make some more. Personally I think both Cyprus and the U.K. very different positives and negatives and it really depends on what that individual wants.


Agree with you Da funk


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Cherie said:


> Hi Carri
> 
> Sorry you feel like that but I no exactly how you feel I came back from Paphos last august along with all my family after 3 years. My eldest son came with his partner and 9 month daughter played football for a living and still found it very expensive to live there so when it came to the end of his contract we all decided to come back. My other 2 children are 19 and 15. we had a good business but I was very homesick, like you said you can't just call in for a cuppa. Things are better here for certain things but it's swings and roundabouts utility bills are cheaper in Cyprus, Electric works out the same, food is cheaper here except local produce is cheaper in Cyprus, cloths are much cheaper. Getting a house is harder than Cyprus but if you can get together 6 months rent you can get one off anyone as no credit checks are done better still rent privately normally found in local newspapers. Dogs may prove difficult as it's expensive to get them to UK plus they have to be quarantined for 6 months coming from Cyprus, better to rehouse them in my opinion. Allot to think about but go with your heart and whatever makes you happy, you can always go for a holiday to Cyprus


One Question:
Is it really true that UK demands a 6 months quarantain for dogs you bring from Cyprus?? That must in that case be unique for UK. Everywhere else inside EU you can travel with your dogs and cats if they have a EU passport and regulated vacinations


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> One Question:
> Is it really true that UK demands a 6 months quarantain for dogs you bring from Cyprus?? That must in that case be unique for UK. Everywhere else inside EU you can travel with your dogs and cats if they have a EU passport and regulated vacinations


No it is no longer true. Despite the fact that there is no rabies in Cyprus you used to have to quarantine dogs when brining them to the Uk but that has changed now to bring the Uk into line with the Eu.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Da Funk said:


> Not being funny either but I have worked offshore travelling the length and breadth of the country for 14 years including ports, vessels, trains and planes and the people I have came across in Cyprus are more disrespectful and certainly more arrogant. However there not all bad.



Like I said these are my experiences so you stick to what you think and I'll stick to what I think, and you can stay in your lovely Edinburgh and I'll stay in Cyprus. Now can you let it go?


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cherie said:


> Agree with you Da funk


Funny how British people agree with british people. I'm glad I'm off


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Now, now children, behave or I'll have to:boxing:


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> Funny how British people agree with british people. I'm glad I'm off


You know what mrs V I've had about enough of do-gooders to last me a lifetime. I've no intention of arguing my case with anyone and this forum is supposed to be about offering help or advice and sharing experiences, not about arguing who is right and who is wrong. I'm happy to just leave it now and let cassie do what she sees fit and as many times I have stated on this thread, I wish her all the luck in the world whichever country she decides to choose.
:focus:


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

You can travel the whole world over, no one's going to find the land of milk and honey. Someone everywhere will be having a bad time because of whatever. Like was said before, this isn't about who's right and wrong. Everyone's experiences in different places and times are different. There are good and bad points to the UK, and I'm leaving it!! But I'll never hate people I've never met, or who've done me or anyone else no harm. I work in the travel industry and have done for 25 yrs this year. On an aircraft full of 300 people, there will always be one. Just the one. Everyone else will be accommodating, a little stressed but there'll always be that one. And they'll take up the attention of up to 12 crew. No one else will. About a quarter won't say please and thank you, but they're not rude. Some people are selfish and refuse to see anyone else's point of view. They're stuck in their frame of mind, and the person they're impacting on will most times be accommodating and forget about it anyway. And that's just people. We rarely put ourselves in our own spotlight. Do we behave better first or last? Most strangers on aircraft behave better first.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well said Purplecat. In any large group of people there is always one who likes to rock the boat, one who loves the sound of his or her own voice and shout loudly about the smallest thing.


----------

